# Pre - NCT & broken wing mirror



## sparkles08 (15 Jul 2008)

Hi 

Just wondering if anyone got a pre nct done in recent times and did you think it was worth it?? 
I have my nct coming up in August and just looking at alot of the pre nct list in garages they say that they don't check certain things because they haven't got the same equipment as the nct centre - thats fair enough but i'm wondering do you think they add things on that don't really need to be done just to make more money??
Am I better off just putting the car in and just fixing what they tell me to fix??

Also I don't know if anyone can help me with this a couple of days ago - I came home to find my wing mirror had been knocked off my car by the kids playing basketball outside the garden - at the moment it's been held on by tape but what i'm wondering is first of all will I fail the nct because of this?? And second how much do you think it will cost to be fixed?? It's a 00 clio??


----------



## Caveat (15 Jul 2008)

A new wing mirror, fitted, could be €300+ - not sure what _Renault_ are like for parts but I think they're expensive. Might not need replaced though just refitted?

Pretty sure you would fail NCT on it though - things like mirrors are important.

I'm not so sure about the pre NCT thing - loads of people I know just put the car in and wait be told what needs to be done, then retest.


----------



## serotoninsid (15 Jul 2008)

Mirror will fail the nct for sure  - don't know about cost - someone else may be able to help on that front.
As regards pre-nct, I don't bother with it.  I think its best to go do the test - then work off the list that comes back. At least once you have a list, your mechanic knows exactly what to sort out.


----------



## sparkles08 (15 Jul 2008)

The mirror is still attached to the car by all the wires so I'm thinking (& hoping) that it just needs to be refitted.


----------



## Pique318 (15 Jul 2008)

Are you 'sure' it's actually broken ? 
Door mirrors are designed to snap off and snap back on again rather than breaking. If the back of the mirror is broken, that wouldn't fail the NCT so long as the glass is ok and that it's clipped onto the car. Don't buy a new one either, €300 for a mirror for a 00 clio is nuts. Go to a breakers yard or check Ebay and get a local panel beater/crash repairs place to spray it to your cars colour if necessary.


----------



## Pique318 (15 Jul 2008)

Is it the [broken link removed] or the [broken link removed]


----------



## sparkles08 (15 Jul 2008)

It's still attached by the wires as I said it's just the little part that it supposed to sit on has broken off so I can't get it to sit back up & thats why I need the tape.
The glass hasn't broken and it's not scratched or anything apart from the bit of tape you wouldn't notice anything wrong, they just bounced the ball off it (by accident) and the part it sits on snaped.

It's on the passenger side


----------



## DavyJones (15 Jul 2008)

I'm not sure but I think that your not allowed any ragged or sharp edges around the body of the car. If the back of the mirror is broken and has sharp edges they may fail you.


----------



## cole (15 Jul 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I'm not sure but I think that your not allowed any ragged or sharp edges around the body of the car. If the back of the mirror is broken and has sharp edges they may fail you.


 
You're correct about the sharp edges. The back of my mirror was broken and it failed the nct because of the edges, I just put sellotape on it and it passed.

If you're looking for a mirror do try a breakers yard, you'll save a fortune. I get parts from Traynors in Armagh, they come to Dublin twice a week. Sorry I don't have the no at hand, if you do a search you'll get it.


----------



## FKH (15 Jul 2008)

I wouldn't bother with a pre NCT. The test costs €50 and they will tell you what faults come up with the car. For my last NCT the front tyres of the car were under 3.0mm thread and were flagged but the car passed. I would guess that a pre NCT place would have changed the tyres to be sure they would pass which would have been €200.


----------



## sparkles08 (15 Jul 2008)

Well there are no sharp edges the sellotape is just there to keep it on so maybe it'll be ok!!
I think i'll get it priced in case, Thanks!!


----------



## television (15 Jul 2008)

sparkles08 said:


> Hi
> Also I don't know if anyone can help me with this a couple of days ago - I came home to find my wing mirror had been knocked off my car by the kids playing basketball outside the garden - at the moment it's been held on by tape but what i'm wondering is first of all will I fail the nct because of this?? And second how much do you think it will cost to be fixed?? It's a 00 clio??


 
if it is actually broken and not just snapped off as someone lese suggested, order a clio wing mirror in a auto factor and fit it yourself. its very easy and should cost no more than 50-90 E


----------



## Johnboy45 (15 Jul 2008)

wouldn't recommend a pre NCT either - wait for the NCT to tell you if something needs fixing.  just had mine NCT'ed last week, felt sure they'd find something wrong with it but passed with flying colours.  Would definitely have the car looking clean, tidied up, hubs removed, etc. as it says on their list of instructions.


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Jul 2008)

A pre NCT is a waste of time an money. It should be obvious what needs doing on the car, and you should know how to check the basics for an NCT yourself. 

What is the point of this thread anyway. If the car passes the NCT does that mean you wouldn't bother getting the mirror fixed? If needs to be fixed regardless.


----------



## sparkles08 (16 Jul 2008)

Aircobra19 - the point of the thread was to ask peoples opinions on pre-nct and to ask if they would recommend having one!!

Of course I will "bother" getting the wing mirror fixed but I don't know if I can get the part ordered and fitted before my nct as it's in a couple of weeks and I don't know how long it takes to get a new mirror ordered and fitted so I was thinking I would put the nct back until I cold get it fixed if it was a certain fail.


----------



## television (16 Jul 2008)

sparkles08 said:


> Aircobra19 -
> Of course I will "bother" getting the wing mirror fixed but I don't know if I can get the part ordered and fitted before my nct as it's in a couple of weeks and I don't know how long it takes to get a new mirror ordered and fitted so I was thinking I would put the nct back until I cold get it fixed if it was a certain fail.


 
Mirror will take one day to get if you order it from a motor factory and fit it yourself. You could have it done tomorrow evening. Trust me its easy to do.


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Jul 2008)

sparkles08 said:


> Aircobra19 - the point of the thread was to ask peoples opinions on pre-nct and to ask if they would recommend having one!!
> 
> Of course I will "bother" getting the wing mirror fixed but I don't know if I can get the part ordered and fitted before my nct as it's in a couple of weeks and I don't know how long it takes to get a new mirror ordered and fitted so I was thinking I would put the nct back until I cold get it fixed if it was a certain fail.


 

[broken link removed] [broken link removed]

Section 11 says something like rear view Mirrors internal and external ( so that means all of them) fitted as standard equipments must be working and not broken. 

No way of knowing whats broken on yours. If its the mounting point, as it sounds like, then it might take a bit longer. But you should be able to get it done in a hour. I can't imagine the parts would be that hard to get. A breakers yard should have them.


----------



## stobear (24 Jul 2008)

Well well......I have my NCT last night.....earlier this week I started the mammoth task of a clean out, car is a 00 reg, during my prep I noticed the back washer was blocked, I suspected debris from the water tank was sucked into the tube and I eventually had to get a power hose out to try and shift whatever was inside. I wasnt sure from previous NCT's if they checked the wiper, apart from a cursory look at the blades. I was tempted to get new blades for the front, and the lights alinged, but basically I ran out of time. The car was clean and passed the test no problem. It was serviced and the timing belt was done about a year ago. Therefore I have little faith in pre NCT type checks....


----------

